# And Then There Were None



## Brian G Turner (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone watching the BBC TV series adaptation of this Agatha Christie novel? Am tempted to give it a go - heck, it's got Charles Dance in it.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 19, 2016)

I saw much of it. Not all of it, because one part brilliantly clashed with the final episode of Homeland.

I'd give it a go, if I were you. But absolutely avoid any and all spoilers (may wish to add 'spoiler-free' to the title of this thread), as the plot is twistier than an octopus contortionist.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 19, 2016)

It's still available on iPlayer. 

As I need to wait for the next _Arrow _disc to arrive, I figure the family might enjoy this to fill time. I'm sure I've read it before, but so long ago I've forgotten anything of significance.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jan 19, 2016)

not normally my thing to be honest - but still I enjoyed it it is a good watch with any number of twists. I guess though that one of the issues is that when you have watched it all you do think about some of the practicalities of what was done


----------



## The Judge (Jan 19, 2016)

I watched it all and thoroughly enjoyed it, with a couple of caveats.  I knew who was going to do it and why -- I can't now recall if I'd read the book or seen an earlier version (probably the latter, as I thought the ending was different) -- and knowing that, and able to watch that person closely, I was a bit miffed on how certain things were done.  There was also a good deal of implausibility in how some victims were killed 



Spoiler



not least the murderer couldn't have got away unseen to kill someone who was out of the house at the time


 and other deaths depended on psychological developments which couldn't have been anticipated, let alone guaranteed.

But it was a very good production, the acting was good, the sets and costumes wonderful (though some long distance views of the island and house seemed a bit off and I'm not sure if they were CGI/models/matte painting or something), and best of all it had Aidan Turner with no clothes on, so what's not to like!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 20, 2016)

Does that mean it's a bit too adult for children?


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 20, 2016)

I enjoyed it, although I knew the who and the why, having read the book**.

Regarding the programme's suitability for children.... That's hard to say, but there is a lot of death in it (which I'm not sure is a spoiler, given the title). I won't comment on anything else, because spoilers might be involved, other than pointing out the original time of screening (which may or may not have been based on the deaths****...).


** - Having said that, it's probably been something close to forty years since I read it, so can't comment about how far this adaptation strays from the text in other ways (although I read a review that suggested it did***). I can't even say whether TJ's criticisms apply only to the adaptation or to the original (although I vaguely recall -- very vaguely, to the extent that it might be a false vague memory -- wondering whether the book held together as well as I thought it should).

*** - 



Spoiler



The review mentioned that some of the details of the crimes mentioned were different. Based on what was said -- so not my memory of what the book said -- the crimes in the book were less clear cut in terms of how much the perpetrators' actions could "justify" the death sentences than they were portrayed on the screen.



**** - Obviously, the show's need to hide what's going on means that we rarely get to see the moment of death (but I'm assuming that you'd already realised this).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 20, 2016)

I just meant with respect with the nudity comment - might not be appropriate if there were lots of naked people running about having sex. I figured there wasn't, but thought best to check!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 20, 2016)

The first episode had a wonderful sense of atmosphere, and superb production values. An impressive cast, too - Charles Dance, Sam Neil, and Miranda Richardson for starters. Am looking forward to the second episode.


----------



## StuartBurchell (Jan 20, 2016)

Only caught the end twenty minutes of episode two and enjoyed it.

Read somewhere that it's the first English language version to have the book's ending, the rest being based on the first? theatre play ending.

The version I am most familiar with is the Oliver Reed one.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 20, 2016)

It's still available on iPlayer for anyone who wants to watch the complete episode/series:
And Then There Were None - BBC One


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 23, 2016)

Watched the last episode and thought it was a masterful production. 

And the twist - loved that. Even though murder/mysteries are often carried out by the character you least suspect, it was still the character I least suspected. 

Much recommendation to anyone who has a chance to see it.


----------



## Ursa major (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm glad you liked it.

According to Wiki, the source





> is Christie's best-selling novel with more than 100 million copies sold, also making it the world's best-selling mystery, and one of the best-selling books of all time. Publications International lists the novel as the seventh best-selling title.


Which doesn't mean that this adaptation had to be good... but I thought it was.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 26, 2016)

I watched it over the Christmas season and I loved it!

Then again - I do like adaptations of Agatha Christie's work (and reading the books as well).


----------



## Kylara (Jan 26, 2016)

It's widely considered to be Christie's masterpiece. I thought it was a good adaptation. Some things were changed, Aiden Turner's character's reason for being invited was made more purposeful being the thing I can remember best being different in the book, but it has been an awful long time since I read it! Remembering the plot though didn't affect enjoyment at all. All in all very enjoyable.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 26, 2016)

I loved how the gun slid across the table for the final shot. Masterful.


----------

